# Ferrari F50- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine

_The Ferrari F50 was designed to commemorate Ferrari's 50th anniversary in 1996. 
The 12-cylinder, 4.75-litre, rear-mounted engine slams out 520 horsepower, flashing the car from 0 to 60 miles per hour in 3.7 seconds and taking the carbon-fiber body to a top speed of 203 mph.
Only 349 F50s were made in Ferrari's factory near Modena in northern Italy. Ferrari declaring 175 having been reserved before the car was introduced._










The brief was to enhance, add gloss, clarity and depth of shine whilst removing some light swirling without compromise to the thin clearcoat.

*Upon arrival.*














































Starting with the engine bay, all cleaned by hand using apc, various brushes, dressing and polishes,




























Tubi exhaust silencer before and after,



















Completed,










Whilst I had been dealing with the engine compartment, Jim had been dealing with the front luggage area,










Ferrari luggage clean and treated,










Completed,



















Alloys, tyres, arches & calipers cleaned with various brushes and apc,




























Bugs pre-soaked in apc, then pressure rinsed off,










De-contaminated, washed using the typical safe methods and then dried with plush towels & the Black baron blower, typical overall standard of the paint,




























Vunerable paintwork and trim masked up, then after trying various combinations of pad and polish to gain the best results whilst keeping clearcoat removal to a minimum.
Settling upon a ****tail of IP 3.02 and 203s on a green Hexlogic pad, most areas requiring 2-3 sets of passes and burnished down to lsp ready, Jim working round the bonnet area and O/side, myself round the N/side and towards the back end,





































A few before and afters,





















































Hard to focus on the colour but you can just make out the 50/50's,



















Tight areas polished using a 80mm meguiars pad,




























End of day 1 and the F50 pulled outside to check progress.










A few well deserved beers and a steak dinner, then of to the B&B for an early night.

*Day 2.*

Jim demonstrating the basics of exposure, as you can see I'm well impressed at 9.00 am in the morning.










Whilst I carried on with polishing the huge rear end of the Ferrari, Jim was testing different combo's out on the spare engine cover, at a price of £15k for a replacement, nothing was left to chance.










Now having switched to a Meguiars polishing pad to add a little bit of a cushion between pad and backing plate,




























Glass and perspex engine cover polished using 106 FA on 80mm pads,



















Rear lights polished using 203s,



















Final areas polished,



















Polishing dust removed using the blower,










An IPA wipedown given and areas checked,



















Prime applied to rear under carriage, inner perspex cover, exhaust tailpipes and door shuts,





































Clearkoat red moose applied via the DA,



















Supernatural applied and left to cure,










Whilst curing the alloys were sealed, followed by a wipedown,.










Centre caps polished,










Tyres, arches and rubbers dressed,










Grills protected using Opti-seal,



















Seals nourished and treated using SV,










Areas tidied up with the trusty ****tail sticks,










Interior given the once over with leather cleaned, carpets vacuumed and trim wiped down.










Glass cleaned throughout, then finally a wipedown to painted areas with Z-8.

*Finished results.*




















































































































































































































































Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## Auto Finesse

What a motor, nice work guys.


----------



## Jesse74

Not every lifetime a boy gets to detail one of these...  Awesome teamwork Jim and Rob! And this is one awesome shot!!


----------



## Eddy

Ooooooh that's a rather special car 

Looks spectacular now mate


----------



## Mini 360

Gorgeous car! After seeing one in Monaco the other week my opinion of them ahs changed. Stunning!


----------



## PMC

Great job.
Best regards from Portugal


----------



## Stoner

A beautiful car and a stunning detailing job!! :buffer::thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

stunning car, awesome work guys :thumb:


----------



## mtc27

What a car, stunning work


----------



## sim L

Great job both! :thumb:


----------



## dsms

Just stunning work on an incredible car, one of my customers has a silver one and I am dying to get my hands on it. The CF weave poking through the finish is just awesome, this and the F40 are probably the 2 most difficult cars to detail.

More important than the car is the actual work, top notch!


----------



## Guest

stunning work chaps, nice car for the portfolio for you both.

Paul


----------



## sayloday

Cracking work on a cracking car!


----------



## Mr Face

Guys, that is EPIC AWESOME WICKED. thanks for the privilage of letting us follow the work. And there was us thinking you had taken some time out to go catch some rays :lol::lol::lol:

Jim : Can I ask what rotary are you using ? looks like a tidy piece of kit.

Rob ; loving the shirt :thumb: 

Great work guys, thanks for the write up, the finish really is :doublesho epic.

Mike :wave:


----------



## GS300

Great work lads:thumb:


----------



## A20 LEE

Nice work, and what a treat to work on too.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

What a great detail...
Nice combination of different products used on such a stunning car.
Apologies for thanking someone in this thread but on iPhone and can't unthank them :-s was obviously an error.


----------



## Saqib200

Great write up and a great car. Looks really stunning in the pics.


----------



## toni

Fantastic teamwork guys! I thought I recognized Jim's Avant in the first pics


----------



## paddy328

Well done guys, ive never seen a F50 look so good.

Jim, are you using the rotary and doing corrections alot now?


----------



## horned yo

Brilliant work guys.


----------



## Finerdetails

great team work and write up gents


----------



## Gleammachine

dsms said:


> Just stunning work on an incredible car, one of my customers has a silver one and I am dying to get my hands on it. The CF weave poking through the finish is just awesome, this and the F40 are probably the 2 most difficult cars to detail.
> 
> More important than the car is the actual work, top notch!


Thanks, definately an interesting shape to machine, dare I say it but the carbon poking through I likened to polishing red gaffer tape, it's only when you stand back you can fully appreciate the craftmanship.



Mr Face said:


> Guys, that is EPIC AWESOME WICKED. thanks for the privilage of letting us follow the work. And there was us thinking you had taken some time out to go catch some rays :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Jim : Can I ask what rotary are you using ? looks like a tidy piece of kit.
> 
> Rob ; loving the shirt :thumb:
> 
> Great work guys, thanks for the write up, the finish really is :doublesho epic.
> 
> Mike :wave:


Thanks Mike, your comment are appreciated as always.

Jim is using a Chicago rotary.



vxrmarc said:


> What a great detail...
> Nice combination of different products used on such a stunning car.
> Apologies for thanking someone in this thread but on iPhone and can't unthank them :-s was obviously an error.


Cheers Marc, I did wonder about the "thanks".



Finerdetails said:


> great team work and write up gents


Thanks Iain, certainly makes the job a little less tiresome with 2, good to have company & banter for a few days.:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2

Stunning motor and a stunning finish 
Superb work :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex

Very nicely done! What an amazing finish!


----------



## Prism Detailing

Excellent work guys


----------



## Jorge

Amaizing, Amaizing, Amaizing... What a work, Finish and car!!!! :argie:

I´m simply love it!

Great atention to the Details (it´s very normal in your work! :thumb )!

Great shirt Rob 

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Perfection Detailing

Stunning motor, nice work chaps looks lovely in the afters some interesting area to machine polish as well I'm sure.

Neil


----------



## RandomlySet

great work, stunning car!

How did you and Jim both come about working on the same car? You're in Kent, he's around the Notts area. Not exactly neighbours


----------



## ads2k

Stupendous work there gentlemen :thumb:, great to see you 2 joining up and helping each other out on a truly amazing car.

That's one to add to the memory banks for later life I'm sure .


----------



## m4rkie23

That is an amazing finish. Nice to see 2 such talented people team up!


----------



## Bensenn_GER

Freakin' awesome job! I love it! :thumb:


----------



## t_m_evans

Just stunning!


----------



## paranoid73

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83

Wow, that looks AMAZING! Paintwork looks flawless :argie:

You 2 are very lucky to have worked on the F50!! :thumb:


----------



## Simpson.

Clever Nickname said:


> Not every lifetime a boy gets to detail one of these...  Awesome teamwork Jim and Rob! And this is one awesome shot!!


Agreed, excellent reflections and brilliant work :thumb: .. even if it is one of my lesser favourite models.


----------



## JJ_

This, the 575 and the dino over any other one in the range. EASY 

Superb detail and in the right colour too for the F50. I would just glaze it every weekend if that was mine :lol:


----------



## S3-DAVE

What a stunning car and stunning work:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie

wow stunning work as usual guys beatiful motor and surrounding.. great to see a super rare car obviously being enjoyed on the open road (and leaving the other Ferrari in the bubble) Health to enjoy it even more now it looks absolutly stunning...


----------



## Envy Car Care

I'm not jealous, I'm not jealous, I'm.....jealous!
Well done guys


----------



## VIPER

Fantastic work on a pretty amazing car there fellas :thumb:

Great write up and pics as well .


----------



## Cornish

Very nice indeed, a once in a lifetime car.:thumb:


----------



## Edward101

Gorgeous car, love the final pics :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration

The usual expected excellent work Mr Leys:thumb: (With help from Jim W of course)


----------



## Deanvtec

Awesome work Rob & Jim, you definately acheived what was asked of you, the gloss and wettness to the finish looks immense, great work on a stunning wall poster car.:thumb:


----------



## gb270

Lucky boys getting to work on that super work tho


----------



## paulmc08

that's superb,although i'm more impressed by the work:thumb: than the car,great job guy's


----------



## hmi1750

WOW... love your work!


----------



## s3 rav

Great work there. Lucky chappy Jimmeh!


----------



## Summit Detailing

Lovely jubbly gents

Out of curiosity what did you use on the carbon under the front & rear clams?

Definately my favourite out of the 'big 4' Ferrari icon cars...both to look at, drive & detail:thumb:


----------



## Jack

WOW, lovely car, excellent job


----------



## Gleammachine

Chris_VRS said:


> Lovely jubbly gents
> 
> Out of curiosity what did you use on the carbon under the front & rear clams?
> 
> Definately my favourite out of the 'big 4' Ferrari icon cars...both to look at, drive & detail:thumb:


Cheers Chris, all the unpainted carbon fibre had Werkstat Prime applied to it.


----------



## peanut1

Thats a dream come true for a lot of people i bet!!!


----------



## Big Bru

amazing car, awesome detail, great work:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Top Quality work .


----------



## PootleFlump

What a fantatic car and detail.


----------



## RandomlySet

If I ask "who does this car belong to?", are you allowed to answer?


----------



## ChrisJD

That's one rare beast. 

Great job, looks stunning.

Chris.


----------



## Gleammachine

-Mat- said:


> If I ask "who does this car belong to?", are you allowed to answer?


Client confidentiality, all I can say is some say he speaks in morse code, we all know him as the Stig.


----------



## CK888

Phwoarrr!!! Thanks for sharing and fantastic work guys:thumb:

Start-up sound clips?


----------



## Jim W

Many thanks for the kind words all.

Rob, good man for your helping hand - it was a laugh and look forward to catching back up with you in the future...

All I can add to this already awesome report is this:










We took a wee video of the car moving out of the garages.. Maybe I'll try post this a little later on.

Thanks all :thumb:


----------



## Doc

Car porn, hats off to both of you.
Were you working with a smile?


----------



## Baker21

Well this is a lovely motor to be working on............:thumb:

Very, very nice finish acheived there and I am sure it was a great couple of days working with each other as we know it can be a little quiet when your on your own working away..........:buffer:

Thanks for sharing Rob and top work as usual from yourself, good to see you back on here Jim.............:wave:


----------



## Braz11

Brillant job on that beast ! Nice work guys


----------



## patonbmw

Really Good job there guys


----------



## magic919

Lovely car and a super job, guys. Last time I saw one of those was at the Ferrari Galleria. Not to that standard though!


----------



## Gleammachine

magic919 said:


> Lovely car and a super job, guys. Last time I saw one of those was at the Ferrari Galleria. Not to that standard though!


Thanks Tony, looking forward to catching up again next week.:thumb:


----------



## Guest

:thumb:


----------



## Carn

Stunning work on a truly special motor car...Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Deeg

superb work guys well done


----------



## sim L

vxrmarc said:


> What a great detail...
> Nice combination of different products used on such a stunning car.
> Apologies for thanking someone in this thread but on iPhone and can't unthank them :-s was obviously an error.


Much appreciated :lol:


----------



## Gleammachine

-Mat- said:


> great work, stunning car!
> 
> How did you and Jim both come about working on the same car? You're in Kent, he's around the Notts area. Not exactly neighbours


Jim and myself have been in contact for about a year via phone & e-mail, the vehicle belongs to Jim's contact but due to the nature of the vehicle he required some experienced assistance. 
I am based in Essex so about 1.5 hours away from the location, so not a million miles away and a rare opportunity not to pass up, also a little incentive that I was being payed and fed.


----------



## GT Guy

That is a truly FANTASTIC job on an absolutely stunning car. Top job and very very well done!!! :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## *MAGIC*

So it was Jims contact and he didnt get his name in the title :doublesho :lol:

Awesome car :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine

*MAGIC* said:


> So it was Jims contact and he didnt get his name in the title :doublesho :lol:
> 
> Awesome car :thumb:


But he is mentioned in the write-up several times and I pay to support the forum, Jim is cool with that and has done his own write-ups for other forums he uses.


----------



## scoob666

Stunning!


----------



## Ultimate Shine

epic absolutly epic. A write up to inspire the detailers that do it every day. You wait for those phone calls and when they happen you have to keep calm on the phone:lol:

What a stunning finish guy's :thumb: Best write up this year for me.


----------



## GSVHammer

Another stunning job done on a rare car. Well done to the both of you.


----------



## Theval

Nice job:argie::argie: well done to both of you:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine

Thanks for all the comments and kind words guys, as always much appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## PIT

Great work.


----------



## markcoznottz

Stunning piece of kit. This is what they sound like with a tubi style exhaust..


----------



## gotamintvtr

awsome work rob and jim.

i wish you needed a tea boy just to see these cars in the flesh haha


----------



## gotamintvtr

that vid is made near brands hatch


----------



## DE 1981

Managed to miss this, great work Rob and Jim you lucky lucky people. Very enjoyable read with some lovely pics.

Gav


----------



## AutoshineSV

Great work Rob:thumb: one of my all time favourites.
I have an Italia 458 coming up which should be good


----------



## Gleammachine

gotamintvtr said:


> awsome work rob and jim.
> 
> i wish you needed a tea boy just to see these cars in the flesh haha


Next one I get in I'll contact you and you can pop down.:thumb:



AutoshineSV said:


> Great work Rob:thumb: one of my all time favourites.
> I have an Italia 458 coming up which should be good


Cool, love the headlights on the 458.:thumb:


----------



## PJS

Nice work Rob and Jim - probably about the only Ferrari I think I'd ever want to own.


----------



## WHIZZER

Been Looking Through the old threads and spotted this F50 by Gleammachine pretty rare Car


----------



## Mark R5

You're not wrong Whizzer. What a truly fantastic car, a childhood favourite of mine. Thanks for reviving. 

Cracking read and a top job done on a top car.


----------



## SBM

Awesome Jo especially as these rare beasts were known for such thin paint coating (in an extreme effort to keep the weight down) so well done!

What were the PD readings?

Ben


----------



## Luke M

Stunning car. You definately did it justice. Fine work.


----------



## typerdan

Truly inspirational work there, so lucky you got the chance to detail once of these amazing cars. Top work!


----------



## siggi53

Nice work


----------



## diesel x

Excellent work on a gorgeous car


----------



## taz007

Amazing car and a brilliatn clean up. Whats the mini polisher you are using or is it just a normal one from a different angle?


----------



## Gleammachine

taz007 said:


> Amazing car and a brilliatn clean up. Whats the mini polisher you are using or is it just a normal one from a different angle?


Thanks, I think it's possibly just the angle, only polishers used were the Metabo (green), Chicago and a DA.


----------



## Joech92

Great write up!


----------



## T.C

What a stunning car with a fantastic finish.

How many hours did it take the both of you to complete?


----------



## leehob

Wow, nice :thumb:


----------



## Joee

Great job mate and some wonderful looking picture taken


----------



## Ghorrocks

Great job, lovely car


----------



## Gleammachine

T.C said:


> What a stunning car with a fantastic finish.
> 
> How many hours did it take the both of you to complete?


Between the 2 of us we spent 2 full days, but could quite easily have spent a lot more 😊


----------



## Starfox

Amazing detail...


----------



## waxtrucker

Quality job, should be proud of that.... well done


----------

